# Lost Shooting Box



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I rode out from the Turpin parking lot this morning just before 9:00am, leaving my shooting box on the ground behind my white Expedition. It's a dark green MTM box, similar in size to a surplus ammo box. If anybody has seen it I'd appreciate a PM. I realized I'd left it behind when I stopped about 5 miles out, and rode back quickly. I got back to the parking lot at about 10:40 and it was gone. Any information will be most welcome.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Post it on the Utah waterfowl association Facebook page, it gets a lot of traffic. Good luck I hope you find it!


----------



## OverTheEdge (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Jon. Knowing you, there likely was some pretty good stuff in there. Just can't go anywhere to get away from the thieves these days.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know if I would call anyone who picked up a box that was left in a parking area a thief. 

I have picked a lot of things us along side of a road or in parking areas and usually try to find out who left it. But unless there is a name and phone number in the box you are going to have a hard time figuring out just who lost it. 

I found a $700 GPS unit a number of years ago and I even called Garmin to see if they could track it down with the serial number on who may of registered it for warranty. But whoever lost it never registered it with Garmin. A few weeks later I received a few accessories that went with the unit from Garmin. But I know a couple of people who have tracked down owners that way.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Critter said:


> I don't know if I would call anyone who picked up a box that was left in a parking area a thief.
> 
> I have picked a lot of things us along side of a road or in parking areas and usually try to find out who left it. But unless there is a name and phone number in the box you are going to have a hard time figuring out just who lost it.
> 
> I found a $700 GPS unit a number of years ago and I even called Garmin to see if they could track it down with the serial number on who may of registered it for warranty. But whoever lost it never registered it with Garmin. A few weeks later I received a few accessories that went with the unit from Garmin. But I know a couple of people who have tracked down owners that way.


Actually, taking property that isn't yours, even in a public place, is theft.

I recently picked up a card at Home Depot that wasn't mine. It was an accident, as I was returning something. The guy ahead of me had also returned something and left it on the counter. It was also a Costco card, just like I had used. I put it in my pocket, and when I got home I tried to put it in my wallet, only to see mine already present. I was able to track him down the following day, and when I explained the situation he told me he didn't even realize he'd lost it. I told him that if I had known that I'd have bought a car. JK. Anyway, he lives near by and came by my house to pick it up. I wasn't home but we had a laugh, I told him that's something I would do. I wish people were honest.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope you get your stuff back Jon.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear, and I hope you get it back Jon. 

And Critter, he said it was on the ground next to his vehicle, not just left in a parking lot after driving off. I know in the same circumstances I’d feel like I had been stolen from. I feel like most people would have the common sense and courtesy to recognize it probably belongs to the owner of the vehicle it is sitting right next to. Just like most people wouldn’t take something out of the bed of a truck parked in a dirt parking lot.

Unfortunately, the problem lies with those people that don’t lie in that “most” category and will happily take either of the above presented options. I’d like to think fellow hunters wouldn’t do such a thing. I’ve often wondered if any nefarious types have had the idea to go cruise such parking lots on a busy weekend.
The sad truth is that it would probably be pretty easy pickings a lot of the time.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

gander311 said:


> Sorry to hear, and I hope you get it back Jon.
> 
> And Critter, he said it was on the ground next to his vehicle, not just left in a parking lot after driving off.


He also says that "I realized I'd left it behind when I stopped about 5 miles out."

Sounds like he forgot it and drove off without putting it into his vehicle.

We all have done it, I know that I have. But I learned a very long time ago to do a walk around before I leave when I have anything to load up into a vehicle.

I also hope that whoever picked it up dropped it off at a location where he can recover it.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Critter said:


> He also says that "I realized I'd left it behind when I stopped about 5 miles out."
> 
> Sounds like he forgot it and drove off without putting it into his vehicle.
> 
> ...


No, I didn't drive off. I rode my bike towing my trailer out to the Crystal to hunt. When I got there and was getting ready to change into my waders, I noted that my shooting box wasn't there. So I loaded everything up again and rode back to the parking lot.

If I saw a box next to a vehicle like that, I'd probably have stashed it out of sight close to the vehicle. In fact, I checked all around and under my vehicle hoping somebody had done so. Unfortunately, I had my P&S camera, a Sony RX100 Mk V ($1000), plus my Nikon Monarch 7 8x30 bins, ($400), brand new Ran Bans ($100), etc, in that box. It's going to cost $2K if I replace everything.

I put a "Lost and Found" ad on KSL. I hope whoever picked it up contacts me, but am not holding my breath.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

If your cameras had cards in them that still contain previous pictures, you could watch instagram for people posting your pictures as their own. If we assume someone intentionally walked off with the box for nefarious purposes, they'd be the type to also post the pictures saying, "Hey, look how good my photos turned out!"


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Jon I hope you are able to get your gear back.


----------



## Pipeliner (Dec 2, 2018)

Man that sucks! I hate losing stuff, leaving it or getting robbed. I can’t believe another hunter would do that. Whenever I’m loading up the boat it seems there are people always driving in and driving out of that parking lot. I’ve been lucky as I’ve left my back window down twice now.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Jon I hope you are able to get your gear back.


Not holding my breath. I've had some pretty valuable stuff taken out of my unlocked truck while parked in my driveway; binoculars, ipod, GPS, etc. One time I had locked my fat bike on the bike rack overnight because I wanted to get an early start the next morning. Imagine my surprise when I went out to find the cable cut in two and the bike gone.

I figure somebody just thought they need my stuff more than I did. I didn't really like the camera all that much. It was rated as the best compact camera when I bought it, the successor, the Mk VII, still is. But it's $1300, and I've been using my Pixel 3 more for casual photography anyway. The Nikon binoculars were 8x30, which I bought because they're lighter. I really like 8x42 better, so I'll buy the Monarch 7s in that size.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I could post this on the Utah Waterfowl Association FB page if you want me to.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> I don't know if I would call anyone who picked up a box that was left in a parking area a thief.
> 
> I have picked a lot of things us along side of a road or in parking areas and usually try to find out who left it. But unless there is a name and phone number in the box you are going to have a hard time figuring out just who lost it.
> 
> I found a $700 GPS unit a number of years ago and I even called Garmin to see if they could track it down with the serial number on who may of registered it for warranty. But whoever lost it never registered it with Garmin. A few weeks later I received a few accessories that went with the unit from Garmin. But I know a couple of people who have tracked down owners that way.


Well, I am going to call the guy a thief. He(she) knew Dam* well that stuff wasn't his yet he picked it up and took it. Until proven otherwise (like turning it in at the DWR office or something) he's a thief( in fact he committed grand theft...a felony.) As described by Paddler, he left it right behind his truck, it wasn't just laying there in an empty parking lot.

So sorry for the loss Paddler, hopefully the guy did turn it in someplace. Be sure and report this to the authorities(over the phone) and get a case number(might even need the number for an insurance claim). You will need to make follow up calls to the assigned detective and request he check (at least once a week for the next month or so) the pawnshop data base. Many times the items will be pawned a couple weeks after the deed ...let them cool off a little...so be patient and persistent with the detective because if they have been sold at a pawnshop it is easily found and recovered. Have your S/N's and discription handy for when you make your report.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I read the first post it sounded like he left it on the ground as he drove off in his vehicle, then rereading it after he said that he was on his bike I will agree that whoever took it was a thief.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

MAN! People suck if you don't get it back. Did you call to the headquarters? Maybe someone figures that is the first place you would look. Lots of none hunters out there these days, I wouldn't blame a hunter for taking it. I know if I would have seen it I would not have not left it in the bed of your truck and would have posted on the forum or on UDA. I leave nothing in my truck of value. Going to miss your pictures until this get resolved. 

fnf8)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Well, I am going to call the guy a thief. He(she) knew Dam* well that stuff wasn't his yet he picked it up and took it. Until proven otherwise (like turning it in at the DWR office or something) he's a thief( in fact he committed grand theft...a felony.) As described by Paddler, he left it right behind his truck, it wasn't just laying there in an empty parking lot.
> 
> So sorry for the loss Paddler, hopefully the guy did turn it in someplace. Be sure and report this to the authorities(over the phone) and get a case number(might even need the number for an insurance claim). You will need to make follow up calls to the assigned detective and request he check (at least once a week for the next month or so) the pawnshop data base. Many times the items will be pawned a couple weeks after the deed ...let them cool off a little...so be patient and persistent with the detective because if they have been sold at a pawnshop it is easily found and recovered. Have your S/N's and discription handy for when you make your report.


I texted the assistant manager asking if anybody turned anything in. Insurance will be a no go, everything has depreciated. This isn't my first rodeo with thieves, I've found the best was to deal with these issues is retail therapy. That is, buy upgrades of everything stolen. That way you can think the thief did you a favor. I won't replace the Sony as I hate their menus and UI. My Pixel is fine for spread and dead bird photos.

I am very fortunate that losses like this are just a minor irritation. I still have great camera gear and hope to come up with some images worthy of posting.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Your pixel can be tracked you do know that right?

https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6160491?hl=en


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

fish-n-fool said:


> Your pixel can be tracked you do know that right?
> 
> https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6160491?hl=en


He still has the Pixel. Its the other camera/items that were stolen.

So sorry to hear about your stuff missing. I used to put my kennel in my cab at FB because I was worried about someone running off with it. Hope you get your items back!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep, still have the Pixel 3. Ordered a new dry box and the Monarch 7's in 10x42. I'm good to go.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I could post this on the Utah Waterfowl Association FB page if you want me to.


I'd appreciate that, Rob. I'm not on FB.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss Paddler! Would you accept "donations" to help replace your items? I'd like to help if you'd accept that. I cant give much, but I'd like to start the process with say $10. I know its not much, but if everyone that enjoys your photos' you share (like me) would help a "little" it could grow.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

You can't leave anything around anymore or it disappears. Goes for locking your car doors as well. I lost a pair of Vortex Viper binos earlier this year. They were 8x32s that I loved and they don't make them anymore. Left them on my back bench seat, and the thief walked right up to the side of the truck and took them. Saw his tracks in the snow. I try to leave things as vanilla as possible now...no offense meant Vanilla! 😉

Hope u get your stuff back Jon. Even with the "replace with new stuff" therapy, I'm sure it still stings. Good luck and then some!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss Paddler! Would you accept "donations" to help replace your items? I'd like to help if you'd accept that. I cant give much, but I'd like to start the process with say $10. I know its not much, but if everyone that enjoys your photos' you share (like me) would help a "little" it could grow.


I appreciate your thoughts, but donations aren't necessary. I'd prefer you to make a donation to a worthy charity, or Planned Parenthood, NPR, etc.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Planned Parenthood or NPR?? lol

Its nice to get a chuckle out of a $hitty situation :smile:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Planned Parenthood or NPR?? lol
> 
> Its nice to get a chuckle out of a $hitty situation :smile:


Thought you'd like that.

I just feel very fortunate to be able to laugh something like this off. A lot of people are hurting right now, it's appropriate to be thankful for our blessings.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Everyone that has a digital device / camera etc should make a image with their contact info on it and name it "REWARD.JPG"


-DallanC


----------



## NDAR15MAN (Sep 10, 2020)

Did the box at least have your name on it or in side of it ? Makes it easier for them to contact you. If not we are at the age that it pays to do that with all of are Equipment. 
I have left items at range and all cases they were returned. But they had a way to contact me from the name and phone number I left on or in the item. On my shotguns I even place one of those address labels on the inside of the forearm with My phone number. Only takes a few seconds. I Hope the guy that found it is willing to do the leg work to find you. MD


----------

